# What is the theme of your town?



## Mayor Peyton (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello! I am curios about themes everyone else has. My town theme is deer {all deer villagers}, and I am also working on making it pink and white to match Diana. Anyone have an interesting theme?


----------



## Smug M (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine was all completely zen themed,
All the villagers matched the theme too!
With lots and lots of pink lillies!

Now it's all mixed up :-/


----------



## skweegee (Jul 17, 2014)

"Landfill." At least, that's what my villagers say it is. I don't really have much of a theme for my town anyway.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine is sort of set up like a small gated community or a formal garden with white brick paths I made myself and tons of hybrids. <3
I really admire more natural woodsy themed towns though, and zen ones too!


----------



## Fia (Jul 17, 2014)

Hm.. random crap all over the place in hopes that it ends up looking nice. Haha, I don't really have a theme for my village. I wish earlier I decided to have a theme.


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

All my cats are villagers, but for the town, it's mostly bamboo, pink flowery pathways and lots of flowers~


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

misc/cute


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 17, 2014)

I want to make it a forest theme but it's still under construction.

I would like to see a (dream) town of some sort of "Camp" theme. (ex. the neighbors houses are "personal cabins" there's a cafeteria (benches with various foods laying around, there's a log bench and campfire etc. I would do this if I had a second game)


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 18, 2014)

zen/earthy


----------



## MayorCecilia (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm trying to make my town a Halloween/Forest kinda theme but need help with villager choices but I love mostly cats and wolves


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 18, 2014)

My Lavender town theme is very rainy with lots of hybrids. The paths are kinda earthy and there's a few of those tiny japanese drainpipe/manmade river/canal things that winds through my town. It's very Japanese-themed, and all my villagers are little cutiepies

I just started another game and my town Gardenia is (hopefully) going to become a night-oriented town. The flag is of a night sky, and I'm hoping to put a lot of black/blue hybrids in with lots of white roses/carnations. I have barely started working on planting trees and trying to get bells, so it's severely lacking, but I started the game with Beau in my town! So i'll probably be working the paths around that cutie.
(anybody who'd like to sell me flowers/bushes that you think would match my theme is free to PM me! I need more flowers xx and tools. i'll pay quite a bit for golden tools, too.)


----------



## Ghost Stories (Jul 18, 2014)

at first it was horror themed- I think I was trying to go for a unifying theme of "bones" but guests to my dream town have said its a bit meandering and directionless, and could really use a story ^^;
I just yesterday got the brilliant idea to try and see if I can make a Nightmare Before Christmas town, so at the moment the town is in a weird, in-between place while I decide how to set up. (it mostly dawned because I want a winter town filled with penguins but dont want to give up all my horror stuff.)
Lark I like the idea of a night themed town, I would visit that! (and I have some blue, black and purple roses i could sell you for that idea.)


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 18, 2014)

i just restarted a while ago but i'm going to aim for a zen/forest theme.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 18, 2014)

My second town is DOG DAYS themed  I'm trying to get there squirrel villagers, but I don't have much of them haha.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 18, 2014)

Ghost Stories said:


> at first it was horror themed- I think I was trying to go for a unifying theme of "bones" but guests to my dream town have said its a bit meandering and directionless, and could really use a story ^^;
> I just yesterday got the brilliant idea to try and see if I can make a Nightmare Before Christmas town, so at the moment the town is in a weird, in-between place while I decide how to set up. (it mostly dawned because I want a winter town filled with penguins but dont want to give up all my horror stuff.)
> Lark I like the idea of a night themed town, I would visit that! (and I have some blue, black and purple roses i could sell you for that idea.)



Oh man thank you!! I'm torn between making the town ordinance Beautiful or Night Owl, because I really don't want flowers to wilt on me oh my gosh. (and how much would you be willing to sell them for? o v o)


----------



## Milleram (Jul 18, 2014)

My town is very loosely based on Laverre town from Pokemon X/Y. It's fairy tale-like with a few creepy touches.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

A mini golf town  (PuttPutt)


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 19, 2014)

amye.miller said:


> My town is very loosely based on Laverre town from Pokemon X/Y. It's fairy tale-like with a few creepy touches.



That's cool! Everybody thinks my town is based on Lavender Town from Pokemon just cause of its name xx


----------



## CuteMaggot (Jul 19, 2014)

a little bit of everything with some pink smacked on bc u know, pink is cute


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2014)

Zen theme.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 19, 2014)

tried doing modern city theme but it slowly evolved into a parky-feeling theme. i'm not complaining though i'm liking the progress of my town :>


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd say it has no real theme, unless you want to call nature a theme. It'll be like an old-fashioned sorta deal with a bit of punk-style mixed in. My house will be small and log cabin-like, the PWPs will be all based around wood and nature and stuff (water pump, log bench, campfire, etc). The whole mood of the place will be laid-back and easygoing, a small, quiet village fulla trees and happiness tucked away somewhere that never stuck with the times. Any villager is welcome, and I'm not going to plot reset so that when villagers move in dumb places, the path can be winding and interesting at times.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 19, 2014)

It's a flower theme.  Pretty much every square inch is either covered in paths or plants.


----------



## Holla (Jul 19, 2014)

Japanese themed. I live in Canada, but I love the exotic look of the Japanese style, considering Animal Crossing is originally Japanese.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine's based on the past and present. 
The top half of town is going to be zen-based with lots of trees and a few natural paths. 
The bottom half of town will be very modern-based with more buildings and public work projects and a lot less trees. 

Since Chrono refers to time, I'm going to use a lot of clocks too. Every clock public work project as well as every room having at least one clock in it. 

I don't know, I thought it was a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 20, 2014)

My old town (Redwood) was just Zoey-themed, I guess. The name of my new town is dEaD eNd, and it's going to be horror themed when I'm finished with it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 20, 2014)

I'd love to make a town that's full of pink flowers, pink trees, cherry blossoms flying everywhere and hey, why not pink villagers too?

one can dream.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

I would really like to have a creepy/spooky themed town but there aren't really any PWP that would support it. I suppose I could just fill it with black flowers, but that's going to take a lot of time lol.


----------



## TheCrystalRing (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm planning to do a sort of old-fashioned town where everything is warm and welcoming, although right now my town's sort of all over the place.


----------



## Xela (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine is Zelda's Lullaby!

- - - Post Merge - - -



remiaphasia said:


> I would really like to have a creepy/spooky themed town but there aren't really any PWP that would support it. I suppose I could just fill it with black flowers, but that's going to take a lot of time lol.



Plant a bunch of perfect fruit trees and let them rot. That would be like a spooky forest


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm working on making mine an Alice in Wonderland theme c: still need a lot to go and need lots of bushes


----------



## Dork (Jul 21, 2014)

it was supposed to be some fancy ruins theme but that didn't really work out

sooo fancy forest?

with junk all over the ground


----------



## Alyx (Jul 27, 2014)

Mew is a town of cats (everything is about cats in Mew, except for a few bunnies and a hamster). 
Pokey is ... about Pokey. Gumby's horse.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Sigh. 

My town is a desert, because the grass is completely dead and gone and has been for a while. So I'm just rolling with it and making a dusty little western town. 

/tumbleweed


----------



## Crystiesc (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine revolves around dr who, but I use wooden paths and bridges and mainly zen pwps because I wanted it to have a "days gone by" feeling for the time travelers who have retired there, with a bit of an alien feel since it's a town of animals rather than people.  

The two doctors who currently reside there seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine has a bit of a zen theme. I just felt like putting some zen pwps down in one area. Other than that it has no theme. I personally dislike themed towns since they get so boring to me :L Especially when people have to fill 6 rooms with one furniture style.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not really going for a themed town this time... I'm just getting villagers that I like. But, I'm probably going to end up decorating it fairy tale, because those are my favorite PWPs. And I'm doing a fairy tale theme challenge for my house, so it works out.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm trying a sort of archaic/rustic town theme: a town filled to the brim with ancient artefacts such as Stonehenge and a totem pole, natural objects like a geyser and a hotspring, and with my town hall/police station/train station/human houses taking on a cabin/zen theme. I've also started to give villagers furniture that would work well in this setting, such as giving Kyle the Oriental weapons, ensuring that Erik kept his Cabin set, giving Pierce the Ranch set and so forth.

My villagers are some that wouldn't look too out of place in this seting, such as the monkeys, Erik and his cabin, Victoria's roots in horse racing (a rather old sport), and Muffy's aristocratic Rococo house.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 29, 2014)

Witches but not like Halloween or horror-themed. More like just witches, in general. Very nature orientated and will probably be utilizing the Fairy Tale set.


----------



## Alette (Jul 29, 2014)

Mine's a little forest hideaway. The main paths are two tiles wide and have flowers lining the edges, and the bricks are white. There are little rivers that wind around the trees, and a smaller, one-tile wide path that takes you through the forests.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

My town does not have a specific theme, no paths either although I am going to try to do some paths in the future.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 29, 2014)

Moonside has a Fairytale theme, while Shenkuu is Zen themed.


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

This is my first AC Game, so I didn't have a theme picked out when I started. Now that I've been playing for awhile, though, I started building my town into a very cute and delicate flowery garden. I'm not really sure where I'm going to go with it, but I like the idea of having it very organized and classic looking. I'm accenting it with some illuminated and flowery arches, classic streetlights, ect. I really would love to have some little garden areas later on, maybe a campfire surrounded by some pine trees. I really want the picnic blanket at some point too. Right now my town is more of a mess than anything else, though.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 30, 2014)

my plan was hella kawaii fairy tale, but it's kinda morphed into random furniture laying everywhere.
my next town is planned out though! it will be woodland.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 30, 2014)

i started out cute.

turned into poop.

but like...

cute poop. um. NO JK I AM TRASH JUST LIKE MY TOWN HAH


----------



## Carol_tama (Jul 30, 2014)

Fairy tale. ;3


----------



## RainyCat (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I'm going for a cute fairytail forest thing. Like what princesses live in, Snow White or something. Or Sleeping beauty.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 1, 2014)

Update from my last post  

Instead of doing a forest town, Im doing an "old country that's modernizing and is slowly becoming a popular tourist destination"


----------



## EchoSonchou (Aug 1, 2014)

Deer is such a cute theme. ; u; 

My theme is night time and space. It's definitely way under construction, but I like it so far. I don't really care which villagers are in my town, though. I let them come and go whenever, except for Diana who is never allowed to leave. 눈_눈


----------



## Story (Aug 2, 2014)

Minimalist simi-urban forest theme with exclusively avian villagers.
Lots of bush path ways, pine trees, warm colored flowers, and wooden main paths with broken stone side paths.
Lots of basic street lamps, metal benches, and fountains as PWPs. 
Minimalist because the map is rather small, there is only one player house with little path variation, and the train station/town hall will not be changed.

Boring you say? Eh, maybe. But I'm trying to make it work.


----------



## hrodric1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Wonderland C:


----------



## Mango (Aug 3, 2014)

theme?
laughs
what theme


----------



## Yobo (Aug 3, 2014)

My theme is pretty much village-y, earthy, natural, with a hint of ugly.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

weeaboo paradise


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 3, 2014)

Its just...
a town for me.
I like it, and i dont really need a theme.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Aug 3, 2014)

There's no theme, I just get the villagers I love and give them their own personal space.

For example, Sterling and Knox got a Zen section because they need tranquility and peace of mind to train. Punchy lives near the playground. Phil, who reminds me so much of Falco Lombardi in Star Fox, gets his own nature-friendly sci-fi section and Chief is a hermit in a Perfect Orange forest by the sea. Rocket is situated near my house right beside a pond, so she gets surrounded by pink roses and some nice view...? I'm still working on Marina, and the other 3 villagers aren't permanent, so they get to plot wherever as long as it doesn't ruin anyone's section.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 3, 2014)

Eh... Mine is anti-theme. My town is so plain, the only theme it can possibly have is boring.


----------



## Prawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Most of my town fits under the fairy tale theme. Originally, I wanted to go with a Zen instead, but then I changed my mind once I finally accomplished finishing my mayor's fairy tale house exterior.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 3, 2014)

My town doesn't really have a theme, but, I've tried to make things seem quite natural and a tad bit vintage.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

Fairytale/princess-y, and cute ^^;


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 5, 2014)

no theme
just do whatever the heck i want and like


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 6, 2014)

This :3


----------



## Kokobomb (Aug 6, 2014)

Im gonna try to get a cozy forest feel.. many street lamps and much trees .. yes.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 6, 2014)

Faeynia said:


> This :3



I love that song!


----------



## cacticrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

mine is just random, i pick villagers that i like and i go with that lol


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

Bland typical town.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 9, 2014)

My first town just has villagers I like but my second town will be western themed (the one currently in my siggy). Currently work in progress at the moment


----------



## Cristian (Aug 9, 2014)

Mine is a pirate town, with my dreamies <3


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 11, 2014)

My town is going towards more of a nature town, and when I acquire most of my Dreamies, where I have the most space I'll put a combination of some public works projects to make a park. Now my only problem is that modern police station. It's like a giant can in the middle of a forest. I guess its just litter! (Ok, that one was bad, remind me to give it to Dr. Shrunk).


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

Trying to make it mostly bamboo and rustic, really. I haven't started that much, yet. ^^;;


----------



## twilight_flash (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm trying to make mine Sailor Moon/Crystal Tokyo theme. xD I kinda need some ideas for it...


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 12, 2014)

Oops! Already posted here.


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 13, 2014)

My town is full of the strange-looking villagers.  I love them, but I kinda had a wasteland theme going on until recently.

Changed it to just be cutesy. Still a WIP.


----------



## Zappo09 (Aug 13, 2014)

My Town theme is All Star from Smash Mouth or Shrek.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 13, 2014)

My town is far from being completed but I'm aiming for a woodsy/zen theme.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine is less-urban Sherlock Holmes.  There's a 221B replica complete with Mrs Hudson's own flat, and a Jim Moriarty/Reichenbach Falls house (that arc is too poetic not to get a room). 

The Dream Address toys even include a UV light (glow wand). I'm sorry for rambling I'm just so excited about my town. xD

Going to need to get a Jock and farm the Instrument Shelter PWP, it's as close as I can get to putting in beehives, lol.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 14, 2014)

My main town is zen themed. It's all bamboo except for one corner, which is foresty and has my fruit trees. And there's all blue and purple flowers, besides a few by some villager's houses (pink lilies for Molly, and red and white lilies for Kabuki) and by the zen bell. 
And my police station doesn't match, but whatever. It's finally getting closer to completion and I'm really excited.

When I feel comfortable with my main town, I'd like to start actively making my second town golden. I don't even like gold, lol, it would just seem like a fun challenge. Gold roses everywhere, the gold house upgrades, having Goldie would be a must... I can't wait to get started.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The221Believer said:


> Mine is less-urban Sherlock Holmes.  There's a 221B replica complete with Mrs Hudson's own flat, and a Jim Moriarty/Reichenbach Falls house (that arc is too poetic not to get a room).
> 
> The Dream Address toys even include a UV light (glow wand). I'm sorry for rambling I'm just so excited about my town. xD


Your town sounds really cool! I'll make sure to visit the DA soon ^^ Sherlock is awesome.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm slightly in the zen slash cutesy pink look,
it's under construction, but getting there!


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine is Slenderman themed, with references to the slender game (you can find all the pages in my town) and a houses themed after a bunch of Slenderverse/horror youtube series like Marble Hornets.


----------



## rose star (Aug 14, 2014)

It's a mermaid town! 

Purple, pink, blue and white flowers everywhere. Cute villagers, a little zen here and there, and little star tiles mixed in with the paths. Still a work in progress, but I'm having fun working on it! <3


----------



## Vanya (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm not sure but it's full of flowers and trees. When I started, I was trying for an environmentally friendly Victorian theme but it never quite got there. Whatever my town is, I love it. :3


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 14, 2014)

scaredlittlebug said:


> Mine is Slenderman themed, with references to the slender game (you can find all the pages in my town) and a houses themed after a bunch of Slenderverse/horror youtube series like Marble Hornets.



I would love to visit your town. ヽ( ★ω★)ノ


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

Pink/cute


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 17, 2014)

Right now, it's all cutesy.  But I'm in the process of doing a horror-theme.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 17, 2014)

The theme of my town is awesome.


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 18, 2014)

Kawaii!


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 18, 2014)

Flowers


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 18, 2014)

My town has a very "F-this I picked a crap map" kind of vibe.


----------



## xxsilver (Aug 18, 2014)

I've decided to go a nice peaceful, relaxing theme with a nice assortment of flowers, trees, fruit orchards and public works projects (although these will be worked on later on). I am aiming to keep my flower colours to whites, blues, purples, pinks in the upper part of town and yellows, whites, pinks and oranges in my lower part of town. 
I haven't really got an overall theme. My characters are free to leave and new ones to move in - Merengue, Stitches and Marshall are not allowed to leave however 
I do, however, prefer a nice calming, environmentally friendly village with natural houses with pretty and pleasing landscapes 

It's all still a work in progress, have only been playing for five days, but I love how my flowers and orchards are coming on


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 18, 2014)

MayorCecilia said:


> I'm trying to make my town a Halloween/Forest kinda theme but need help with villager choices but I love mostly cats and wolves



You could have:
Ankha
Lucky
Drago
Rodeo
Kabuki
Roscoe
Mathilda
Rasher
Coco
Snake

They all fit for an evil looking town. - Halloween!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My town theme is cutesy. They are mostly normal villagers.
(6 normals, 1 smug, 1 lazy, 1 peppy, and 1 snooty)
I do not have all my dreamies yet, so can someone please help me? I need 4 more.


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

Candy and sweets!


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not sure I have a specific one, it's constantly evolving! Now that I have all my dreamies I've started getting more creative.


----------



## EvilSide (Aug 20, 2014)

I've got three towns, my main town doesn't have a theme, my second town is a fairy-tale/magic themed town, and my last town will be winter themed


----------



## TGBPS4 (Aug 20, 2014)

My town is modern/ecologic/forest kind of theme... I can?t even understand myself with that sentence


----------



## wassop (Aug 20, 2014)

trying to make it fantasy / forest themed


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 20, 2014)

Minecraft. C:


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 23, 2014)

Japanese?


----------



## happy1912 (Aug 30, 2014)

My main town of Waves is underwater Zen theme. With a Ship theme house, and another house Themed after Gilligan's Island, my mayor's house is underwater zen themed.


----------



## EpicMeli (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine is slowly forming into something that resembles Center Parcs. ^_^


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

Japanese-themed complete with a ryokan (Japanese traditional inn). I don't really mind which villagers I have and if they fit with my theme so I just stick to my original/starter villagers.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 1, 2014)

Well I don't have a theme for my town, I don't think. I mean my paths are pastel and I have the mermaid exteriors for my house. 
My house has the rococo, princess, and regal sets. 
I wouldn't know what to call it haha.


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 1, 2014)

My town is no where near finished, but I'm planning to have it look natural/pretty with lots of foliage.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 1, 2014)

My main town is illuminated and is all lit up with lights and stuff. My other town is becoming a horror town and it will be done in around October and november


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, I tried to make it look like a run-down town. The mayor and others are just trying to fix things up and add some color to it.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't have a particular theme for my town. It's simply just that; a town. I've been making it how I want it to really, keeping it relatively natural, rather than adding anything far-fetched or specific. So far I like how it's turned out, but I still have much to do.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 2, 2014)

mine are just kind of cute, scenic!


----------



## katiestown (Sep 2, 2014)

Foresty and suburban, I guess.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 3, 2014)

I wanna try to give my town a sort of fairy-tale, whimsical vibe. 
EVENTUALLY though, cus my town is currently a mess and I wish we had more storage space for our things.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 3, 2014)

It used to be a cutesy type town but when I was done with it, I wasn't satisfied with it. So my town's theme is now creepy-cute. I gotten inspired by tumblr and pastel goth to change my town like that.

It's still in a lot of progress, but I think it looks good so far.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 6, 2014)

My theme is the "Oh, that looks nice over there" theme. So pretty much none. My old town had a nature theme, and I couldn't do things I wanted to because of it (I always thought a place in town with the light PWPs would be nice, but I couldn't do it). So I think I'll be happier with no theme.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 6, 2014)

My town theme seems to be hoarder.

I just tried to make it as girly and pretty as I could. Fairytale PWP's, lots of pretty flowers, and my path is pretty pastel stars. Whenever I have boys visiting, they complain it's too girly, so I know I did it right. lol


----------



## CupcakeZombie (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine is kinda pink/fairytale-ish, but I'm getting kinda bored of it, thinking of changing it to a more neutral and nature themed town


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't really have a theme at the moment.Nor do I really plan to have one.


----------



## xxxmadison (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't really know what to call mine. I have the zen pwps and a basic path that'll fit everything. My flowers are purple, blue, and white, and my house pretty much just has a bunch of furniture for a basic apartment. I don't really mind what villagers I have as long as they're not ugly and pick okay places for their houses.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 6, 2014)

Starting on my light pink pastel town


----------



## EleriDragonfly (Sep 6, 2014)

My main town doesn't have a theme, but my second town will be themed around the Chinese Zodiac. Will be hard to decorate my house though, trying to find Chinese themed items is tricky. But I'm having fun with getting my villagers, trying to get them to move into good plots xD


----------



## Tessie (Sep 6, 2014)

cute & girly as possible *-*


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd like mien to be modern themed but i'm slowly edging off this. I guess i don't really have a theme, just natural looking lol


----------



## Fletch (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine is circus themed, and most of my villagers match the theme  I even got Pietro.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 7, 2014)

Birds. Nuf said.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 7, 2014)

With Solaceon I had no real theme in mind but I do have a zen area. Tricera is medieval :3


----------



## Mayor-alaise (Sep 16, 2014)

That's almost exactly what I'm doing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't have an official theme for my town, but it's mostly modern.


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm going for a rustic, woodsy kinda theme.. I guess


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm going for a modern, yet foresty town.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 17, 2014)

This is the first time i have seen this thread.I can't wait to start visiting some of these towns.

JOY-storybook/4 seasons
Farmland-farm/nursery rhyme
Critters-Don't know what to call it, but the characters are either an insect or animal with houses to match.


----------



## cuppins (Sep 17, 2014)

Very foresty, sorta classic with some fairy tale thrown in the mix. I want it to remind me of the woodsy paths that were around my house when I was a child


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 17, 2014)

Trying to make a sweets/candy town since I love sweets and I would totally live in candy land. Haven't made much progress though. I need a path mule to hold a lot of candy paths~


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 17, 2014)

My town's name is Oaken. I originally wanted it to have lots of trees, but after I put down paths, there isn't much room for trees anymore ;-;


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 17, 2014)

Main town Anubia as below...

2 other towns - one is very modern with roads and the other is a wood land with natural paths. Plaza has patterns which give it a feeling of flowers in a clearing in the woods with butterflies hovering over them – so relaxing.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 18, 2014)

I made it so it's the first few beats to the mii's plaza theme.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 18, 2014)

My theme is simplistic/retro. I'm trying to keep it like a classic Animal Crossing village. I don't want everything to grow symmetrical or flowers to be in order, I try to keep it as random as I can.

It brings back nostalgia~


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I would describe the my town as "a peaceful, happy town nestled in nature"



Pokemanz said:


> My theme is simplistic/retro. I'm trying to keep it like a classic Animal Crossing village. I don't want everything to grow symmetrical or flowers to be in order, I try to keep it as random as I can.
> 
> It brings back nostalgia~


That sounds pretty great, I might have to visit your dream town sometime.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm going for whimsical fairytale. I've got a "fairy" character complete with a dress with fairy wings on it, a witch character and a princess character 

It's still not there yet tho as I want to have ALL my dreamies first before going working full time on the town's designs, flowers and so on.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Lots of trees, lilies, and violets. It's kind of 25% Japanese, 50% Zen. 

The last 25% is going to be a haunted area, per say. I can't explain it.


----------



## XIII (Sep 18, 2014)

Pokemanz said:


> My theme is simplistic/retro. I'm trying to keep it like a classic Animal Crossing village. I don't want everything to grow symmetrical or flowers to be in order, I try to keep it as random as I can.
> 
> It brings back nostalgia~


Same here. I prefer it this way


----------



## Delphine (Sep 18, 2014)

No theme at all in any of my towns


----------



## animalcrosser7 (Sep 20, 2014)

My town theme is completely zen! I put sooooo much time into the planting if bamboo. I also have all the zen pwps as well! (And a pagoda house with every room zen themed) Please check it out if you get a chance!


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

My town theme  I would say is like a modern beach resort, with lots of modern pwps, yet my house is very tropical in the inside, as all of the villagers in my town are bright colors or have tropical houses as well. I just love modern places and the beach so I have tried combining them and it seems to be working so far B)


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine is nowhere near completion, but my theme will be zen. There will also be some little French bits thrown in here and there.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 21, 2014)

I currently going for the forest look but I'm trying to make it a bit different from the others. I have a lot of work to do ;___;


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 21, 2014)

cute pink/pastel and everything with a cute christmas theme and underlying horror story ;w;; it was coming together nicely too but one of my dreamies moved orz


----------



## Coach (Sep 21, 2014)

Summer-y themed town


----------



## oranje (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine's Ottoman themed (along with my castle!).


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 22, 2014)

The theme of my main town is Cherry Blossoms/Pink. While my second towns theme is Christmas.


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 23, 2014)

My town's these is a rose garden theme along with cutesy things? (and by cutesy i mean with a pink-centered color theme!) while also giving it a paris sort of vibe with elegant sort of things... i'm currently working on my secondary character's house which i decided is going to be centered around a cafe theme with flower bouquet shop! 

overall, i'm just basing my town and it's theme off of things i personally enjoy and like, as well as my own personal tastes? so in the end, it's not because i worked so hard on my town _just _for the solemn reason for having a nice dream town people could visit, but also and mostly to have a little relaxing haven of mine that i know i worked hard on and enjoy in the end! ♥ and i must say, i'm happy where i'm going with things even though it's still quite a work in progress!


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

Nothing. It's just a natural little town that I try and make cozy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I guess you could call it forest-y.


----------

